# Need help re-lighting my Bosch AquaStar



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

I know it is not really alternative energy, but I did not know where else to post this. 

We have a Bosch AquaStar (model #AQ125-B) who's pilot light has gone out. Plenty of LP in the tank outside, just found it had gone out sometime during the night. 

A bit of background, just moved in late in the summer to our new place in central Washington. Never dealt with gas stoves or water heaters before and I am the first to admit I HATE having to deal with things that involve gas and flames.

Anyway I read the directions on the front of the unit and followed them, nothing. Went to the Bosch website and looked for any helpful hints. Their suggestion is that if anything does not just go after a few tries that you should get a professional. Well that is not really in the budget and I would like to avoid it if possible. I would also like to avoid being blown up while doing something stupid in an attempt to light this thing.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, even if it is "get a professional".


----------



## VonWolfen (May 24, 2004)

Well, I'll give it a shot. As far as "easy" stuff:
- Make sure you shut off the gas with the button for about 30 seconds
- Make sure to depress the pilot button ALL the way in...and hold it for about 15 seconds before pushing the igniter button,
- I assume you have the electronic igniter...so keep the pilot button fully depressed while you hit the striker button...if you do not see the spark through the little window....hit the striker button several times in succession until you see a reasonble spark in the little window. If it lights this way...hold the pilot button in for about 20 seconds...and let it out slowly. The pilot has to heat the tip of a thermocouple adequately to keep the pilot lit and the main jets functioning correctly.

If punching the striker button several times in succession doesn't work...or if you cannot see a visable spark....let me know...and I may be able to walk you through the more difficult stuff......not really all that big a deal...they are not all that dangerous and you won't hurt the striker by pushing it several times in succession. Hope it works!


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Not wanting to sound crass or mean, but if your not comfortable and knowledgable about gas appliances, then get a professional. You may not have a reason to budget if your house is blown apart.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

It's on! After several attempts during the day that got me no where I gave it one more shot this evening and after the second try it came right on. I suspect I was not holding the button down for long enough when I did it before.

So thankfully I will not have to boil water to wash dishes and bathe in the AM. We will get a pro out to take a look at it and our stove which has burners that are not functioning at their peak, just not something that we wanted to have to do at this moment. Way too much $$ going out this month and not nearly enough coming into cover it, taxes, insurance, etc.


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

If it keeps going out ,, the termel cupeling is out .. its the little finger that sets int the flame ... it shuts off the gas when the piolt goes out ... when the cupeling gos bad the piolt keeps going out ... simple to replace ... just follow the copper piece coming from finger


----------

